

Intel's 14nm technology in detail (2014) - craigjb
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8367/intels-14nm-technology-in-detail

======
jostmey
I imagine it takes a lot of hard work, perseverance, and determination to keep
Moore's laws alive. It is easy to take it for granted.

~~~
carlosgg
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2015/04/20/400988...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2015/04/20/400988928/at-50-years-
old-the-challenge-to-keep-up-with-moore-s-law)

------
dnqthao
How is this technology compared to Samsung's 14nm technology?

------
colinbartlett
Mods, please mark as 2014. Thank you!

